# Red-tailed Hawk vs Fox Squirrel



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

My cubicle overlooks a wooded flood plain along the Clinton River. There have been a couple hawks nesting near by for the last few years. Before the snow fell I watched one play "Ring Around The Rosie" with a black phase gray squirrel. The squirrel always managing to keep the trunk between himself and the hawk.

Last week I could see the hawk eating something but couldn't get a clear picture. 
This Wednesday we watched him catch a big fox squirrel in the fluffy snow. He ate a good portion at the kill site then carried the rest off.


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

Very cool-thanks for posing those pictures.

I live in Livonia and my house backs up to a very wide ravine. It is like living in a nature conservancy. This past fall, we had 2 Coopers hawks move into the ravine. It is really entertaining (for us!) to watch them hunt. We have seen then take squirrels, chippies a (especially) blue jays. Seems like they really like 'em.


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet pics, I have a squirrel that was grabbed by a hawk and escaped somehow. The three talon holes have healed but the rear one hasn’t and it’s been over a month now.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

That's cool.
I watched a Redtail try to take on a Tom Turkey one time. There was no loser in that fight, but it was very entertaining.
By the way, I had to look up black phase grey squirrel because I've never heard that.
I've hunted squirrel for more than 40 years and had no idea.
Just goes to show you are never too old to learn something.


----------

